# HS622 in snow much deeper than the bucket



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Newbie with HS622 and just one winter under my belt. Use it in a windy place on uneven surfaces and frequently for me a small 15cm snowfall means 50-70cm high banks & drifts on my graded walkway. Impossible to approach from the side. So first I need to shovel it lower before actually blow. A lot of back and forth and a lot of time idling. After one super-deep trip some snow went over the top and freezing occurred. Which is not good. I’d like to know if there is a standard piece of equipment which can be added on top of bucket to actually make it higher and help with higher snow. Kind of drift cutters with with something between them. Any suggestions, Part numbers or a photo will be truly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

As a fellow HS622 owner from the US, my guess is that you have not contacted your local dealer? The drift cutters that you mention, only come come from location, dealer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can always put a piece of steel or aluminum between some regular drift cutter bars to knock snow into the auger and not let it come over the machine. Honda might have a factory option. HS622 extension $79.99 @ #1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada

.


----------



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Kiss4aFrog


----------

